# Battery voltage v charge status



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

A few weeks ago I spotted a very useful table that someone had published in the Forums that showed the battery voltage against the level of charge i.e. based on the voltage being displayed on the control panel, how much charge is left.

I'd like to print it out a stick the table by the control panel but, of course, I can't find it! Can anyone point me in the right direction?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Note its the voltage at the terminals and note all the notes


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Sallytrafic - just what I needed.
regards,
Bill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Slightly away from topic if thats ok Bill - My panels read between 13.5 and 13.8 when both batteries are fully charged, is that about right?

Pete


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

That's what mine read so I hope so!
My issue is that we're about to head off to France and plan to stay on aires for most of the time. However I need to keep an eye on the battery status so that I know when to go and find a hook up facility. The table above gives me that info
regards,
Bill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Bill;

Wasn't paying enough attention, I missed the little '>' in front of 12.6 first time round. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"My panels read between 13.5 and 13.8 when both batteries are fully charged, is that about right?"

Pete,

The perfect range for lead acid maintenance charge voltage 

On the other hand, if that is their voltage when rested from ANY charge for a few hours, then you have a error-prone meter! 

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dunno Dave, I don't usually monitor the voltage alot although perhaps I should, this post promted me to go out and check. I have my nasa panel set to 'percentage' and 'time left' most of the time.
I also ingnore the Hymer panel most of the time because the B2B makes it give a false reading (except for the voltage strangely enough).

I feel another question coming on, think i'll start another thread.

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Not strange at all. There is no reason for a B2B to affect voltage accuracy, but every reason for it to effect battery capacity declared by an Electroblok, as they take the cheap way out of integrating current into and out of the battery AT the Electroblok. The B2B is outwith this.

On the other hand your NASA meter, along with Sterling and my Victron battery monitor, integrate it from measurements at a shunt AT the battery, so no matter what you have wired it, it knows about it 

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave, I think you have also answered part of my query in my other thread.  

Pete


----------

